# '95 U13 :)



## orochipower1118 (Jan 19, 2004)

Altima with minor mods. R34visKit and Spec-V wheels

































final product


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

that is great!


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

looks really good...nice and clean .....


----------



## orochipower1118 (Jan 19, 2004)

thanks. Its N/A at the moment but i think an Intercooler would look nice behind that bumper. Future plans maybe? I think so.


----------



## Pac (Feb 20, 2006)

Thats a very nice u13 i used to own a u13 bluebird attesa...they look very nice.. great work with the kit... I friend of mine has the same one... here's a pic


----------



## orochipower1118 (Jan 19, 2004)

Pac said:


> Thats a very nice u13 i used to own a u13 bluebird attesa...they look very nice.. great work with the kit... I friend of mine has the same one... here's a pic


 damnit i want a blue bird awd! wish i could import it here. that would be a killer sleeper


----------

